# [Metal Joe d20 Modern]  No Rest for the Nameless [PG-17]



## Krizzel (Dec 20, 2002)

_September 2nd, 2015
0556 hours, Washington time
Pacific Ocean, 500 miles off the coast of Peru..._

Thirty-thousand feet above the ground a C-130S heavy military hauler streamed past above the clouds.  Advanced radar-deflecting skin had given the aging aircraft a fair modicum of stealthiness, which, when combined with its lofty altitude, made it quite hard to spot indeed.  Which was fortunate, as officially the plane wasn’t there at all – even _un_officially, only a scant handful of people knew it was there, and why.

And they would never admit it, if anyone ever thought to ask.

In the rear cargo bay of the aircraft several soldiers milled about, checking over the large parachute packs they each wore harnessed over black wetsuits.  A couple of them made the final once over of four large, waterproof, buoyant equipment cases, each strapped with a parachute of its own.

An airman stood by the controls of the rear cargo ramp, small box above his head glowing a steady red as he watched the silent military men.  Who they were he wasn’t sure – none of the crew was.  Special forces, probably, but what they’d be doing out here, and on what mission, he had no idea.  But orders were orders, whether they were official or not.

And then the light suddenly began to blink an urgent amber...

-----

OOC - This is the IC thread for Metal Joe.  If you aren't a player, please don't post here - you can comment in the OOC thread.  We'd love to hear from you there.

Shadow Wolf, your first post if you please 

Everyone else, hang on for a moment.  But if you want to start writing up your posts offline, I'm going to need whatever your characters are doing at home, around midnight on your day off.  Check the OOC thread for some info on the current situation.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

Kai's Theme




> _
> This is my rifle.
> There are many like it, but this one is MINE.
> My rifle is my best friend.
> ...



_
August 31st, 2015
2105 hours Eastern Time Zone
USS Delgado, Classified Location
_
In a tiny cramped room on the USS Delgado a long lean young woman fastened the straps on her waterproof backpack.  Shorn of everything but her wetsuit, the glistening material outlined every curve of her slim athletic frame.  Her beautiful black hair pulled back into a simple ponytail, the gold highlights that danced upon it in the light seemed muted by the gravity of the situation.

It was time now.

Slinging the backpack securely on both her shoulders, she made her way along the cramped corridors of the submarine.  Men and women quickly moved aside to let her pass, staring as she did so with looks of mixed awe and plenty of fear.  

135 confirmed kills.

The whisper followed her wherever she went, more prominent than a medal, more frightening, a boogey man loose upon the tight confines of a submarine.  It didn’t bother her though.  The more unnerved the people around her, the less likely they would speak to her.  Conversation was an art she rarely practiced and had no desire to learn.

Toward the torpedo tubes she went where the lieutenant waited for her with the rest of her scuba equipment.  The look on his face told her that he thought she was crazy to be doing this.  And she probably was.

The metal was cold, but the ocean was colder.  Arranging herself and her gear, she squeezed her tiny frame into the largest torpedo shaft.  Immediately darkness overtook her as the hatch closed behind with an ominous clang.

17.7 kilometers through the cold water to shore with nothing but the ocean and silence.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 20, 2002)

_On the C-130S…_

The airman grabbed a handhold to steady himself, motioning for the troopers to get ready.  They lined themselves up expertly, some dragging along the cases with tough lanyards.  

Within thirty seconds, the amber light switched to a steady green, and the airman, holding tightly to his handhold, activated the loading ramp.  Wind began to whip through the cargo hold as the rear of the plane opened like a giant maw, moonlight revealing clouds that floated past below.

One by one the soldiers ran forward fearlessly, simply stepping right off into the abyss, helmets and oxygen masks hiding their faces from view.  Once all six were gone, one with the vapors, the airman closed the ramp, feeling glad that he wasn’t the one jumping out of a speeding plane, so high it was impossible to breath, with 75 pounds of gear strapped to his back and another 200 tied to his ankle.

It was always the guys without names who got stuck with the worst jobs.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

Kai's Theme

_
August 31st, 2015
2230 hours Eastern Time Zone
Unknown island, Classfied Location
_
The moonlight shone across the island and the breaker waves, shadows dancing between the rocks and cliffs that dotted the shoreline and beautiful sandy beaches.  Many night creatures lingered about, mixing their noises of mating with the soft pounding of the ocean surf.

Along those rocks, a shadowy form emerged from the waters, dragging along a more bulky shape.  As the water began to slide off her hair, the moonlight caught the gold hints like little stars on a black velvet canvas.  Strands of those inky black lengths clung to the curves of her body, in wet raven curls plastered to the wetsuit.  The water continued to course over her body like the caress of an intimate lover before rejoining the ocean again.

Dragging the backpack to a dark shadowy recess along the sandy bank, the young woman paused only to carefully survey her surroundings, those sharp dark eyes with a gleam that was more than predatory.

Her fingers sought the plastic zipper of her wet suit, letting it ride down its long path, exposing warm skin to the cool night island air.  With expert agility born of years first as a marine and then a Navy Seal, the woman slipped out of the constricting suit until nothing stood between her and the caress of a passing warm breeze.  

Was that a sound?  Her body paused for a long moment, ears straining to hear every nuance, every seeming breath.  She could feel a rivulet of cold water from her wet hair sliding down her back and over every curve until it melted into the sand at her feet. Nearly several minutes passed before she was satisfied again that she was alone.

Stuffing the wetsuit carefully in the small niche she found, the woman pulled out military fatigues and a strange covering with many straps.  Her fingers nimbly wove the local flora into her ghille suit until she was indistinguishable from her surroundings.

Finally, she pulled out something long, gleaming beautiful and as she did so her dark eyes alighted with a fierce love that no man had ever awoken in her.  The Barrett Model 82A2 slipped so perfectly into her hands, into the crook of her arm that despite its weight and size, the gun looked as if it had been melded into the woman.

Soft pink lips kissed the tip of the gun lovingly before her thumb wiped away the affectionate residue.  

Everything would be alright.  

Slowly she began to disappear into the darkness of the trees.


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

_September 1st, 2015
1934 hours Pacific Standard Time
San Francisco, California_

Robert was enjoying his day off, visiting his folks in Chinatown.  He didn't get to see them very often these days, and he had only recently begun to realize the importance of family.  He sat with his parents in their Asian restaurant, the Pacific Noodle Co., enjoying the chow mein and sushi special.

"So, how's the place doin', Pop?" asked Robert.

"We're keeping busy, Robert," the older man replied.  "With the tourist season, there's hardly an empty table these days."

"That's good to hear," said Robert.

As the conversation continued, Robert's thoughts drifted to questions he knew his parent's were unlikely to answer...

_What happened to Uncle Tommy?  How can you be a restauranteur when our family is so much more?  Why..._

"...aren't you eating your California roll, Robert?" asked his mother.  "No good?  Want me to get you something else?"

"No, ma," Robert replied.  "it's fine.  I was just thinking, is all."


----------



## Jemal (Dec 20, 2002)

_September 1st, 2015
1950 Hours Pacific Standard Time
Las Vegas, Nevada
_

Ben Smith smiled as he won again at the Casino del rio grande.  THIS is what people should be doing with their spare time - Making money the easy way.  Turning the the lovely lady with him, he laughed.
"See, missy, all you got to do is know the numbers, and bet'em." he said as he chomped on his cigar "That's where this comes in." He taps his forehead as he places another bet.


----------



## perivas (Dec 20, 2002)

_September 1st, 2015
2250 Hours Eastern Standard Time
Los Angeles, California_

Squeak.  Squeak.  “HA!”  “Brick!”  Bong!  Squeak!  Men run sprint full speed down for the court.  Squeak.  Squeak.  “To your left.  To your left.  Watch the screen.”  “I’m open!”

“Foul!  What the hell was that sh*t!  That ain’t basketball,” says a lithe figure approximately 6’ 5” in height dressed.  “I don’t know how you apes play in your little army camp, but that was what’s called a foul.”

“Well, coach Carlsson always said to play hard on D.  It’s not my fault that you’re such a wimp,” replies a muscular figure with gorilla-like arms.

“That’s it, Drew.  You’re about to be schooled.”

“Yeah, right.”

Fiercely, men are shoving each, jockeying for better positions.  “Check.”  “Ball in.”


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 23, 2002)

_September 1st, 2015
2250 Hours Eastern Standard Time
Washington State, Near the Canadian Border_

Silence.

Snow fell gently onto an almost surreal landscape. Far from the light of any city, a pair of glowing green eyes surveyed the area before them. From their position in the trees, they watched patiently the snow blanketed clearing below.

The quiet of the night was suddenly broken by the mournful howl of a lone wolf in the distance. The wolf wasn't the only predator out tonight. 

Suddenly the eyes where gone and a shadow stirred. Silently, it glided from its previous location. It made no sound, and blended flawlessly within the darkness of night. It was a ghost, a specter, a Wraith.

Jon David McConnell, codenamed Wraith, slid silently through the forest's undergrowth. He had caught the trail of his target. He had been tracking this one for a while, and he meant to take him tonight.

He paused a moment to size up the situation. Knelt in the snow, he flipped up the screen on his gauntlet. A few quick taps on its tiny keys brought up a typographic map of the area. There he fed in his most recent coordinates and overlaid them onto the map.

"Perfect" he thought. His target was following the same trail he had for the past four days. He would go through the valley to the north, and then turn and backtrack to the southwest around a large hill just west of his current position.

Wraith thought a moment. Judging by direction he had been going and his speed, he could cut directly south and be there waiting with the target arrived. It was settled then.

Shutting down the GPS system, Wraith turned and headed west. Silently and swiftly, he moved through the towering evergreens. Occasionally, his hand drafted back to touch the rifle hanging from his back, a KAC Stoner SR-25. The thing weighed a ton, with all the accessories he had added, but it was a veritable toybox for a professional killer.

Most of that was unnecessary here. He grinned to himself; he certainly didn't need the grenade launcher, or the frags, flashes, or smokers for that matter. It was a good idea to be familiar with your equipment however, and so they came along.

He topped the hill and immediately began searching for a proper location to set up. After a moment of searching, he found a fallen tree that he could lay down behind and oversee the small valley before him. He popped the clips on his pack, unshouldered his rifle, popped down the bipod supports, and waited.

The moon’s light was bright enough to move through, but Wraith preferred a clearer view. He reached up, and clicked on the scopes nightvision. Through the scope, he scanned the area. His target would be arriving soon.

Minutes passed. This little mission was personal. He had been stalking this target off and on for a few years now and he would take great pleasure in taking him down. He liked the control of working alone like this. No orders to stick to, no mission protocol.

A shadow stirred. His fingers clicked off the rifle safety. After a moment, his target walked cautiously out into the open. He stopped, still partially covered by a tree branch and began looking around. Perhaps he sensed danger.

Hesitantly, he took a few steps forward and stopped again. Blood pounded in Wraith’s ears. He still got a rush from the kill. It was the power he supposed. Taking a life was so simple when the victim was unaware. One minute you where alive and wondering about all the little insignificant details of life, the next, dead. Twenty-nine successful assassination missions had made him this way. He had killed far more people he was sure, but it was different killing in self-defense. When someone else is trying to kill you too, you do what you have to. That was just war. There was something that made an elimination mission different. Cold-blooded killing was his trade, but this was personal, and of course, it wasn’t an actual mission.

His finger slid over the weapon’s trigger. Peering through a world lit by a sickly green light, a little red dot came to rest on his victim’s heart. He would not get away again.

*POP!*

Like a marionette with severed strings, the target hit the snow-covered ground. 

It was done. Wraith stared at his kill through the scope. No movement. It appeared to be a clean kill. He waited. Two minutes. Five minutes. Ten.

The forest was silent. The suppressed rifle had made little noise.

Satisfied that the target was dead. Wraith made his way from cover to check his latest victim. As he drew closer, a grin appeared on his face. Oh yes, he had been after this one for a while.

Four, Six, Ten, Twelve, Fourteen! Laying in the snow ahead was the most beautiful fourteen point whitetail deer J.D. had ever seen. 

Mission Accomplished.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 24, 2002)

_September 1st, 2015
2007 Hours Pacific Standard Time
Las Vegas, Nevada_

A baby-faced, blond-haired young man in Army greens stepped into the Casino Del Rio Grande, looking like nothing more than a mouse in a room full of salivating felines.  He adjusted the dress cover on his head with an almost embarrassed nature, looking around the room wide-eyed, scanning every table as he started to walk in.  In between each glance at a face, he looked down at a PDA in his hand, frowning with worried thought.

Finally, after almost ten minutes of making his way carefully through the casino, he stopped at Ben's table, looking down at the PDA again, then back up at Ben, and again twice more.

"Um...Sergeant Smith?" the young man - a lieutenant by his insignia - tried to state but it came out as more of a question.  "Ma'am," he added belatedly as a greeting to the woman next to Ben, blushing slightly.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 26, 2002)

_September 1st, 2015
1938 hours Pacific Standard Time
San Francisco, California_

The low-pitched, whirring 'whup' of helicopter blades suddenly broke through the usual clamor of the Pacific Noodle Co. restaurant, causing all the diners and waitstaff to turn and look out the windows onto the wide boulevard out front.  A large military chopper was forcing its way down onto the pavement, clearing a path with waving searchlights and a speaker that was broadcasting a barked commands to the motorists, leaving them a choice of either 'moving it' or having their vehicles become 'target practice.'  The SOH-60e Black Hawk, externally indistinguishable from a dozen much more common, unremarkable models, set down without a major incident, and disgorged something major indeed from its already open side door.

"Keep it hot, Oney!" the man who emerged yelled back into the chopper before striding straight into the restaurant unconcerned by any of the irate drivers and pedestrians hovering a safe distance away.  Sandy-brown hair ruffled its short but wild ends in the 'copter-generated cyclone, topping off a square-jawed face decorated with grizzly stubble and a pair of black, aviator-style sunglasses.  He was wearing only an OD-tee and fatigue pants, with a .45 strapped to one hip and a PDA to the other.  A brawler's physique was evident on what was visible of his arms.

Seeming to open the door wide with but a flick of his wrist, the military man moved into the restaurant with purpose, sweeping his gaze across the entire room without slowing his stride.  A single look was all he needed, and he corrected his path right to one certain table in the back.

"Arashikage, Robert T.."  There was definitely no question _here_.  "On your feet, soldier!  It's time to go."


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

_September 1st, 2015
1939 hours Pacific Standard Time
San Francisco, California_


> *"Arashikage, Robert T.  On your feet, soldier!  It's time to go." *



"Sir, yes sir!!" Robert barked back.

As he dashed out of the restuarant, he gave a glance back to his folks and called out, "See you guys on my next leave!!"


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 26, 2002)

The other man glanced after Robert in satisfaction, reaching down to snatch a California roll off of his abandoned plate.  The soldier popped it into his mouth, chewing thoughtfully before he swallowed.  "Not bad," he remarked, nodding to Mr. and Mrs. Arashikage before hustling his own way out of the establishment and back onto the helicopter.  

"I hope you're rested, son," he told Robert, then stuck his head into the cockpit.

"How fast can you get this bucket to L.A.?"


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

"Yes, sir!"

Silent Snake waited to see if his escort would volunteer what was going on in L.A.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 26, 2002)

The other man seemed to notice the look on Robert's face.  "We've got a basketball game to get to," he explained simply.  _And that's only the opening act to _this_ game..._


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 27, 2002)

September 1st, 2015
1941 hours Pacific Standard Time
Yosemite national Park

"Honey, did you pack the basil?" shouts Harvey "Blaster" McCormick to his fiancee, Amy, as he spices a piece of meat on a portable barbeque. 

He'd agreed that they would go camping on this his first day off, but he wasn't too eager to eat bad food and shoot stuff (he'd been doing taht for that last several weeks), so he brought the first night's meat to prepare at the campsite.  The killing could come later, and he'd obtained the proper licences to hunt a limited number of animals here.

"You didn't tell me you needed any," comes a voice from inside the tent.

Harvey decides not to push the issue.  He'd improvise.  Granted, he was better at doing that with tactical plans in the field or preparations for demolition than with beef, but he'd find a way.  The last thing that Harvey wants right now is a fight.  After being away for so long, he just wants to  get a chance to enjoy life, and Amy, for a bit...


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 30, 2002)

_September 1st, 2015
2320 Hours Eastern Standard Time
Washington State, Near the Canadian Border_


What began as a low, subsonic vibration quickly grew into a thundering roar as a low-flying jet passed over the forest, scattering the local fauna.  The fighter circled slowly, safety lights glowing brightly, until it seemed to slow down considerably more.

Doors swung away to either side just behind the cockpit, above and below, to reveal a large turbine that blasted air downwards, cushioning the jet.  The single afterburner extended far out of the rear, then tilted downwards to provide yet more lift, and the fighter began to hover, carefully setting down in the snow.

The canopy lifted, and the pilot stood up in the forward seat, waving a flashlight in Jon's direction.  "Sergeant McConnell?" he yelled over the idling jet engines.  "Sergeant?"


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 30, 2002)

_September 1st, 2015
2345 Hours Eastern Standard Time, 2045 PST
Los Angeles, California_


There was a sudden roar and something that sounded like a large engine overhead, and then a thump on the roof of the basketball court amid the din.  A clattering of footsteps across the rafters, and then down the stairwell preceded the gym doors bursting open as if they were trying to get out of the way of the man who stepped through.

The green t-shirt and combat fatigue pants were relatively unassuming, but the man's sunglasses and square-set, determined jaw spoke with silent authority.

"Borokowski!  Front and center!"  The military man placed his hands on his hips, surveying the court.  "Did you win?"


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 30, 2002)

_September 1st, 2015
2320 Hours Eastern Standard Time
Washington State, Near the Canadian Border_

Wraith simply stared as the jet settled before him. Damn. It looked like vacation was going to be cut short. 

He raised his hands to shield his eyes from the sudden lights.

"Yea?!" he yelled over the engines. "Who's askin?" he asked as he neared the plane, dragging the trophy buck behind him.

The other hand rested on his rifle.


----------



## perivas (Dec 30, 2002)

The lithe man gestures towards the military figure.  "I guess it's for you.  I thought you were on leave."

"So did I.  So did I.  I guess we'll have to finish this next time." replies the muscle-bound man with gorilla arms.  He moves quickly to stand at attention before the military man, saluting him.
"Borokowski reporting for duty, sir.  No sir.  It's tie.  15 all.  Sir!"


----------



## Jemal (Dec 31, 2002)

_September 1st, 2015
2020 Hours Pacific Standard Time
Las Vegas, Nevada_

Seargent Benjamin Smith smiled up at the Leiutenant.  "That'd be me, son."  He turned back to the table  "Deal me outta the next one, Sammy.  I think I might be a while.  Ma'am." He winked and nodded to the woman beside him, then tossed down enough change to cover the whole tables current drinks.  "nice playin' with you fellows." Ben got up and nodding a greeting to the Leiutenant, leaned in a little closer to him "You might wanna save the formalities for a little later." He leaned back out, and putting out his cigar, nodded to the door.  "Shall we?"


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 2, 2003)

_September 1st, 2015
2021 Hours Pacific Standard Time
Las Vegas, Nevada_

The young lieutenant blushed slightly, glancing about with concern.  "Oh!  Right!"  Satisfied that nothing seems amiss with the nearby casino patrons, he nodded to Zeus.  "Follow me, please.  We've got a plane waiting."


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 2, 2003)

_Los Angeles..._

The military man frowned, then marched over to the player with the ball, snagging it out of his hands deftly.  "Lemme see that, son."

Then he threw the ball roughly to Drew.  "Alright, Borokowski.  You've got thirty seconds to get that ball through the hoop and then get yourself upstairs.  If you don't make it in time, then you're going to have to run all the way to the base."

"Understood?" he barked, already walking back to the doors.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 2, 2003)

_Washington State..._

"*They* are, Sergeant," the pilot replied, indicating that he didn't know but that it was someone important.  "The army, I guess, right?  Or are you a SEAL or somethin'?"

As Wraith got closer, he could see the fighter had Air Force markings, and stenciled neatly on the side under the canopy was 

*Lt. R. Thompson
'Regal Eagle'*

denoting the pilot.  Just aft of that was the name and callsign of the unpresent EWO*/navigator.

"Why they got me flyin' up here to get you instead of one of your own I don't know.  I guess they wanted the best," he opined with a grin.  "Oh, and they said if you had 'baggage' they'll have someone along to pick it up 'round about, oh," he glanced at his watch, "twenty-five minutes from now."



* Electronic Warfare Officer


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 2, 2003)

_Washington State..._

_"The army, I guess, right? Or are you a SEAL or somethin'?"_

Wraith smirked. "Or somethin'.."

_"Why they got me flyin' up here to get you instead of one of your own I don't know. I guess they wanted the best," he opined with a grin. "Oh, and they said if you had 'baggage' they'll have someone along to pick it up 'round about, oh," he glanced at his watch, "twenty-five minutes from now."_

"Good. I've been after this big bastard for a while and I ain't about to let no buzzards get him. You ain't got no game warden or nobody like that coming to collect him do you? Hunting at night with my kinda equipment ain't exactly legal you see?"

Climbing into the jet he took a moment to get comfortable then asked, "So where are we going LT?"


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 2, 2003)

_Yosemite..._

A fat-bodied plane glided over the campsite with a relatively quiet whirring of its rotors, slowing down as it did so.  The large rotor assemblies at the end of each wing tilted upwards with the with the movement, until just as suddenly as the plane had appeared it was now a helicopter, of sorts.  Hovering a few feet over the ground, the helicopter waited as a side door opened, and a large man jumped out.

Like the soldier far off in California, this man also was dressed in fatigue pants and an OD*-tee, but he was dark-skinned, with a shaved head.  He was also bigger, and obviously strong from his bulging muscles.  A combat grade PDA sat in a holster on his hip, along with myriad of other small utility items on his belt.

"McCormick!" the big soldier called out in a deep voice over the noise of the aircraft.



* Olive Drab


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 2, 2003)

_Washington State..._

"No, there's an arctic warfare training camp up here somewhere.  I was told they'll take the excuse to run a mock recovery op, so no need to worry about the wardens," Thompson assured, lending Wraith a hand and turning around to make sure he got strapped in correctly.  "Looks like a beaut!'" he added with a smile.

"Anyway," he went on, closing the canopy and easing the jet up vertically into the air, "we're headed to California, or to Carlsberg AFB* to be precise.  That's the new base they built on Allen Island** about ten years back."

Clear of the treeline, the afterburner started lifting back into position and pushing the jet forward as the turbine shut down and it's doors slid closed.



* Air Force Base
** an island just off the coast of southern California


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 2, 2003)

_Washington State
In route to Carlsberg AFB_

Wraith leaned back and stared out the canopy at the passing clouds as the moonlight glinted off of them. He enjoyed flying.

"What is our ETA?"


----------



## Jemal (Jan 2, 2003)

Zeus follows the lt to wherever he's heading, but keeps a careful eye out for anything out of the 'ordinary'


----------



## perivas (Jan 3, 2003)

Drew throws the ball at the lithe figure.  "Hurry up and check it.  I gotta go."  The ball is punched back to Drew, who immediately passes it to his left and dashes to his right.  He stops for only an instant to catch the ball and immediately shoots it in an extremely high arc.  He turns around and runs towards the plane, all the while the ball is still in the air.  He gets onboard, just as the ball banks uglily off the backboard and through the hoop.  "17 - 15!"  Drew yells back.  "'Til next time, Joe!"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 3, 2003)

Blaster jogs out into the open closer to the guy who just arrives, stands up straight, and salutes "Sir! Yes Sir!"


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 5, 2003)

_Los Angeles…_

“On my team, we always win, Borokowski!  You got that?” the sandy-blond-haired soldier yelled to Drew as he extended an arm to help him up into the helicopter.  “This is Arashikage,” he went on without waiting for an answer, jerking his thumb at Robert while Drew got strapped in, “one of your six new best friends.”

“Kick it into overdrive, Oney!” the soldier yelled up into the cockpit after hooking back in to his own safety harness.  Without another moment’s wait, the big chopper lurched off the roof, thumping its way off into the night sky.


_Las Vegas…_

The young lieutenant led Ben out to a waiting, unadorned humvee, hopping into the back seat after holding the door for his charge.  “Okay Private,” he told the driver, who peeled away from the casino with an acknowledging ‘yessir.’  The lieutenant took out his PDA again, checking it nervously and glancing at his watch.  “I think we’ll make it on time,” he sighed, wiping his forehead and glancing at Ben as the light truck sped off towards the airport.


_Yosemite…_

The soldier waved at Harvey with a dismissive hand, then offered it to him to help him climb up into the plane-turned-helicopter.  “That’s Sergeant Major, Sergeant.  I ain’t no officer,” he explained, rather thankfully.  

“I’m sorry Miss,” he then called to Harvey’s fiancée as the craft started to lift off.  “We’ll try and have him back soon, and in one piece!”


_Washington State…_

“Oh, it’ll be a couple of hours, Sergeant,” Lieutenant Thompson remarked.  “Though, if you can stand a couple of more gees…”

The jet’s afterburners flared brightly as it rocketed southward.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 5, 2003)

_September 2nd, 2015
0130 hours, Washington time
Carlsberg AFB, Allen Island, California_

The half-darkened briefing room was empty aside from the six soldiers sitting or standing there, now dressed in fatigues instead of their civilian clothing.  No one knew much yet of what was going on – only that they’d been told to shave, shower, get dressed, and then wait here…

[introduce yourselves (or not) as you like - someone will be along shortly  ]


----------



## Jemal (Jan 5, 2003)

Ben nodded as he looked around the room "Hi, kids, I'm Seargent Smith, call-sign Zeus." Said the older man.  "I'm assuming we're all here for some reason, so why don't we figure out each others specialty so we're not wasting any time with questioning each other when the briefing gets under way?"  He says with the matter-of-fact air of someone who's used to being listened to; not because he's in charge, but because he's usually right.
"My specialties are tactics+explosives, but not always in that order." He smiles and looks around "So, who's next?"


----------



## perivas (Jan 6, 2003)

The large, muscular figure with gorilla arms looks over the five others.  Seeing that everyone else is silent after Ben's comments, he volunteers to be next.  "The name's Drew Borokowsky.  A.K.A. Evac.  Heavy Machine Gunner and Medic.  Next."  He begins to light up a cheap, stinky cigar and holds it in his teeth, smiling to all.


----------



## garyh (Jan 7, 2003)

Robert spoke up next.  "I'm Sgt. Robert Arashikage, codename Silent Snake.  My speciality is not being seen."  As soon as he finished speaking, he faded back into the shadows.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 7, 2003)

Before you stood a man dressed in all black BDUs. He had a short goat-tee and a long black "do-rag" on his head. He was well muscled, lean and graceful.

He shook the hands that where offered and simply nodded to the others.

"J.D. McConnell, call-sign Wraith. I specialize in infiltration, target elimination, and short range sniping....wetworks", the last part he added with a slight grin.

He cracked his nuckles. "Anyone know why we are here?"


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 9, 2003)

[BUMP]

Just in case you guys lost the thread.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 9, 2003)

“You’re here because we don’t have anyone better, McConnell.”  The same soldier who picked up Robert and Drew earlier stood in the doorway, hands on his hips as he surveyed the group with a careful eye.  His eyes, now free of their sunglasses, were hazel and hard, buttressed by his square jaw and no-nonsense countenance.  “Welcome to Tango Bravo.”

He strode into the room without another word, heading straight to the table at the head of the room, with the young lieutenant and the large dark-skinned soldier following behind.  The lieutenant sat down and set a briefcase on the table, opening it and organizing the contents, while the big soldier began handing out PDAs to the assembled group.

“Sit down, soldiers,” the blond-haired, square-jawed soldier commanded.  “The next fifteen minutes is probably the only rest you’ll see in the next few days.”  He came to stand in front of the team, clasping his hands behind his back and looking each of them in the eye.  “We don’t have time for better introductions – the Brass specifically wanted Team Bravo for this mission, so we had to expedite matters.”

“I am Major Anderson, code name Mad Dog, your new CO*.  This here is Lieutenant Hauser,” he informed, pointing to the young lieutenant at the table who looked up briefly with a small smile.  “And this is Sergeant Major Tyrell, your command NCO**,” he went on, nodding to the dark-skinned soldier.  “He used to be a marine, so if you call him ‘Gunny’ it’ll make him real happy.”

The Major’s face turned more serious.  “Now, I know you’re all familiar with this next bit, but Presidential Order requires the formality…

*Arashikage, Robert T.  Code name Silent Snake…
Borokowski, Drew C.  Code name Evac…
McConnell, Jonathan D.  Code name Wraith…
McCormick, Harvey.  Code name Blaster…
Oney, Gerrard.  Code name Snow Crane…
Smith, Benjamin J.  Code name Zeus…*

You have been asked to join the Special Counter-Terrorism Unit, Sub-team Bravo.  This unit *does not exist*.  Furthermore, the following briefing and the subsequent mission *do not exist*.  If you are stranded, captured, or killed, your country, comrades, and your President will disavow all knowledge of you and your mission.  You will not be rescued.  If there is any difficulty with this, you are asked to speak up now.”

Mad Dog looked over the six soldiers for a long moment, then nodded at their silence.  Now, with that BS*** out of the way, this is _my_ team.  And on my team, we all go home or nobody goes home.  Is that clear?” he barked.  “And if nobody comes home you can bet your eternal soul that I’ll come out there and kick every one of you into a pile of snot for being late!  _You got me_?”



* Commanding Officer
** Non-Commissioned Officer
***


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 9, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *“You’re here because we don’t have anyone better, McConnell.”  *




Wraith responded with only the slightest grin of appreciation.



> *You got me?*




"Yes Sir."

Wraith was used to not existing. After all, his particular brand of government service wasn't something that was shown on CNN....ever. Countless COs had made it clear that it never would be.


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

"Yes, sir!" replied Silent Snake.

Robert was used to affiliations no one was to know about...


----------



## Jemal (Jan 9, 2003)

"Aye Aye, sir" Ben didn't mind the possible trouble, he knew he could get out of anything he got into, anyway.  If these people were as good at their jobs as the CO implied, this team could be almost as good as his Uncles once was.


----------



## perivas (Jan 9, 2003)

"Yes, sir!"  Drew was never completely comfortable with the "non-existence" concept, but then he was always there to make that it didn't matter whether or not "non-existence" is an issue.  After all, getting people out safely was why he got picked up for SCTU in the first place.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 11, 2003)

_Carlsberg AFB…_

“Good.”  Mad Dog nodded with satisfaction, then turned and picked up a wooden pointing stick from the table while Sergeant Major Tyrell dimmed the lights.  A projection screen dropped down from the ceiling, soon filled with a satellite image of an island, about ten miles across according to the scale.

“This is San Carmo, an island a few hundred miles off the coast of Peru.  The CIA* has a small listening post there for keeping track of naval activity and communications in the area.  Three days ago, the Agency lost contact with their people on San Carmo.”  Mad Dog paused for a moment, then waved for Lieutenant Hauser to move on to the next slide.

“Satellites overflew the island the next morning.”  The picture changed to a black and white image with the irregular lines and blotches of forest, giving way to a clearing which held a rectangular structure.  “This is the main building.  What we see here are several people and a few vehicles.”  The Major indicated some dots and smaller rectangles.  “There are only supposed to be a dozen personnel at the base, but there are at least twice as many in this photo.”

“And this,” Mad Dog went on as the next picture appeared on the screen, “is a MARS** OPB-12e patrol ship.”  The image showed a section of coastline with a short, fat ship about a mile off.  “SIGRA*** is the only outfit in the area using those.  So it got decided to hand the mission on down to us, and by the end of that day we got recon onto the island.  Early tonight we got _this_ back.”

Another picture of the main installation appeared on the screen, but this time from a vantage point on the ground.  The building was actually nestled against a hill, tucked carefully among the leafy fronds of jungle trees.  Though the image was black and white, there were obvious marks of fire on the structure itself and the surrounding vegetation, along with a smattering of pock marks on the façade.  Three men stood talking in front of the building, while a few others were scattered about the background.  All of them were wearing tiger-stripe fatigues and carrying various rifles.

“These men are SIGRA guerillas,” Mad Dog explained, tapping each with his pointer.  “This one,” he went on, holding the stick on one of the three in the foreground, “is Colonel Manco Estevam, _el Escorpion Rojo_.  General Guilherme apparently holds him in some high regard.  Whatever the case, Estevam has a reputation for being both cagey and tempermental.”  Sergeant Major Tyrell grunted in agreement.

“_This_ man,” Mad Dog went on, “is known only as Odin.  He’s a mercenary who sometimes moonlights as an arms dealer.”  The man wore a dark, thin ski mask of some sort with matching dark-colored fatigues and an MP5K slung over his shoulder.  “What his involvement is, we’re not sure, though he’s had dealings with MARS in the past so it’s possible they hired him on SIGRA’s behalf.

“We’ve got pictures of a few other men who look like European mercenaries, though none of whom we recognize.  Recon also got pictures of the CIA personnel, tied up and being dragged outside and beaten.  By all appearances they’re being kept hostage.  The Agency tells us that the station’s data is stored on encrypted optical drives, so perhaps the guerillas are trying to get them to reveal the passwords.  Or perhaps they’re holding onto them to see if they can get a ransom.”

The projector turned off as the lights came back up.  “So Bravos, your mission is twofold.”  Mad Dog set the pointer back on the table and paced in front of the soldiers, gesturing with his hands as he talked.  “Your primary objective is to infiltrate the island and rescue the hostages.  Your secondary objective is to recover the optical drives, disable the power generator and the hydraulic lift to the basement levels, and demolish the superstructure.  Both objectives must be completed.

“We’d love to have Estevam and Odin for questioning, but the mission comes first.  I should also mention that the U.S. government does not officially support SIGRA or the Sierra Gordo government.  We don’t want to get involved in their civil war and we’d rather no one have any evidence that we’ve been on San Carmo at all.”

Mad Dog clasped his hands behind his back, square jaw taking on a determined cast.  “Your plane takes off in thirty minutes.  You’ll be doing a HALO**** jump and then moving in by MB-24a IAB.  We’re shipping along an experimental modular hydrofoil for your extraction – it should be fast enough to stay away from that patrol ship, but they say it’ll take a couple of hours to put the thing together.  Make sure you plan for that.”

Major ‘Mad Dog’ Anderson nodded.  “Alright Bravos.  I’ve got to go brief your pilots.  Gunny and the Lieutenant can answer any questions you’ve got.  Then make sure you get into your wet suits and jump gear.  All your equipment has already been loaded, but if want anything extra Gunny can go pick it up at the armory.  I’ll see you on the runway.”  With another nod he turned and strode out the door at a quick pace.

Sergeant Major Tyrell then stepped to the front of the room.  “Okay people.  Map data, specs on the station, and pictures and dossiers for the station personnel, Estevam, and Odin have all been loaded onto your BIS*****.  Zeus is in overall command of this mission.  You’ll need to rendezvous with your recon, code name Shadow Wolf, once you reach the island.  Have ‘em fill you in on the current situation, then plan your course of action from there.  The faster you can get in and out, the better, it looks like to me.

“Any questions?”


* Central Intelligence Agency
** Military Armaments Research Syndicate - an eastern European arms dealer
*** Sierra Gordo Revolutionary Army - a guerilla movement in the south american country of Sierra Gordo
**** High Altitude Low Opening - a dangerous parachuting technique designed to evade radar detection
***** Battlefield Information System - a combat hardened PDA, sometimes mounted in a rubberized guantlet


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 11, 2003)

My net access was down for a couple days...

Harvey not only used to secrecy, but has gorwn to like it.  CNN always has a way of making the US and people like him out to be the villains in any conflict, so operating under their radar was a little extra bit of f*ck you that made his job just slightly more enjoyable.


----------



## perivas (Jan 12, 2003)

Drew is the first to speak.  "Sir, I would like a few clarifications.  a dozen CIA personnel means exactly twelve operatives.  Is that correct?  Do we have also have updated pictures of these individuals for us to positively ID them?  Lastly, I recognize that our "non-involvement" is important.  So, what level of initiative are we allowed to undertake in terms of firing upon the SIGRA and MARS personnel, Sir?"


----------



## Jemal (Jan 12, 2003)

Ben sat back listening and sizing up his new team-mates.  He didn't really have any questions, he was used to just checking out he situaion at ground level and improvising the plan.  No, Zeus was much more interested in what his team was thinking of.


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2003)

Silent Snake awaited the answers to his new best friend's questions.  He knew only dumb men didn't have questions - and that dumb men ended up dead.

When Ben's questions were answered he asked his own.  "What's the evac - sorry, Drew - what's the evac protocol should this experimental hydrofoil fail?"


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 13, 2003)

_Carlsberg AFB..._



> Drew is the first to speak. "Sir, I would like a few clarifications. a dozen CIA personnel means exactly twelve operatives. Is that correct? Do we have also have updated pictures of these individuals for us to positively ID them? Lastly, I recognize that our "non-involvement" is important. So, what level of initiative are we allowed to undertake in terms of firing upon the SIGRA and MARS personnel, Sir?"




"There's eleven hostages to be exact," Tyrell specified, "and yes, Evac, they've got pictures with their dossiers in your BIS.  If you're not sure, just tie 'em up and sort 'em out when you get home.  As far as non-involvement goes..."  

The big dark-skinned Sergeant Major smirked and shrugged.  "It'd be great if you could pull it all off without being seen or noticed at all, but we all know that ain't gonna happen.  You can bet they won't hesitate to shoot you, and SIGRA's never been shy about executing Americans before.  Just do what you gotta do and don't leave behind any physical evidence."

Satisfied with that, Tyrell nodded to Robert's raised arm.



> "What's the evac - sorry, Drew - what's the evac protocol should this experimental hydrofoil fail?"




Tyrell grinned.  "In that case, Snake, make somethin' up.  There hasn't been a whole lot of time for planning this op - another reason to be careful.  That patrol ship doesn't need a whole lot of crew, and I think Snow Crane here could probably run it.  Otherwise you can always use the rubber power-boat you're going in on, but in that case you better make sure the patrol ship ain't gonna be comin' after you.

"Once you get far enough out from the island the USS _Delgado_ will surface and pick you up - rendezvous coordinates are already in your BIS.  She'll also float up a radio buoy each night at local 0345 hours if you need to arrange something else.  _Or_ you can call the Major here on sat-phone.  But it better be damn important in either case if you're going to break radio silence."  Tyrell gave each of the soldiers a stern look, then cracked a slight smile.

"Anybody else, or are you boys ready to get wet 'n dirty?"


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 13, 2003)

Wraith popped the cover closed on his guantlet. 

"How well equiped are these mercenaries?"


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 14, 2003)

> *"How well equiped are these mercenaries?" *




"Well they've got the money to pick up just about any small arms they could want, just like any other mecenary.  'Course when they're associated with MARS you never know what else might be up their sleeve."  Sergeant Major Tyrell frowned.  "Only stuff recon's seen so far is MP5s.

"As for SIGRA, most of the guerillas in that area are still using old Soviet and U.S. hardware.  Of the ones we've gotten a look at on San Marcos, they all had either AK-47s or M16s.  I wouldn't expect anything heavier than an M60."

Tyrell glanced down at his watch, then nodded.  "Alright guys, we've gotta get you suited up.  I *almost* wish I was goin' with ya," he added with a grin.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 15, 2003)

Wraith nodded thenstood, ready to begin preperations.


OOC: Guys? Heelllooooo?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 15, 2003)

I assume that survivors are a particularly bad sort of physical evidence.  Is that correct?


----------



## perivas (Jan 15, 2003)

With the Q&A session complete, Drew attempts to pick up the new experimental HMG, gas masks, tear gas grenades, extra ammunition (2000 rounds) and LAW rockets from Gunny before heading off towards the runway.

OOC:  Are we suppose to pick out all of our equipment now?


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 16, 2003)

> *I assume that survivors are a particularly bad sort of physical evidence.  Is that correct? *




Tyrell shrugged as he ushered everyone out the door and into the hallway towards the locker room, Lieutenant Hauser scooping up his things and following along behind.  "That doesn't matter so much.  They're going to know it was us, even if they don't see us.  What we want is to make sure they don't have any proof - discarded equipment, hostages, things like that."  The Sergeant Major grinned.  "Words we can deny - if we leave fingerprints it's a little harder though."


*OOC*: _He'll go get any extra equipment you want while you guys get your wet suits and parachutes.  Perivas you can fill that extra five pounds of yours with whatever you like - we'll assume you already had it.  For anything extra you guys want (beyond your normal gear) - see the OOC thread.  I'll post how much space there is over there in a moment._


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 16, 2003)

_Carlsberg AFB…_

Crates of equipment in black, watertight floatation cases, already strapped with parachutes, were being towed up into the cavernous aft hatch of a C-130S, its props already spinning as they idled up.  Mad Dog stood at the bottom of the ramp, watching as his six new men walked out onto the runway.  The floodlights on the hangars behind them turned them into a matched set of silhouettes, some bigger, some faster, but all with a dangerous air of lethality about them.  They came to stand before their new commanding officer, huge parachutes on their backs and oxygen masks in their hands, waiting for his final approval.

“Okay,” Major ‘Mad Dog’ Anderson began simply, yelling over the noise of the runway.  “You know what to do.  Get out there and get our guys home safe – and yourselves too!  Remember,” he admonished, wagging a finger at them, “failure is *not* an option!  Now move, move, move!!!”


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 16, 2003)

_September 2nd, 2015
0557 hours, Washington time
Pacific Ocean_

The stars were exceptionally bright out here, amid the vast expanse of the Pacific Ocean without humanity’s light to drown them out.  Even with no moonlight the night felt bright – but even the luminous swath of the galaxy’s cross-section had trouble revealing the clutch of plummeting soldiers from the inky sky.

The air itself clawed at them, futilely trying to hold them up, but it held no power over gravity.  Silently they fell through the empty black, each holding onto a crate as big as himself and standing by to pull its ripcord before he pulled his own.  Farther and farther they went, deep down until they were beneath the view of any radar.

It was a fall that taxed even the skills of these elite men, but they didn’t show it, and suddenly black parachutes blossomed in the sky as one, blooms of death laid on a marked man’s pillow.  They braked their payloads just in time, and crates and soldiers alike splashed into the gentle waves below.

Working quickly, Wraith, Snake, Blaster, and Evac gathered up the floating crates into one barge-like block, tossing their discarded parachute gear on top, while Zeus and Crane inflated the rubber assault boat.  It was good, sturdy hardware – made for the SEALs – and it puffed up quickly and quietly from its compact package.

The craft’s motor was reasonably silent too, and soon they were headed towards San Carmo, towing the barge of crates along behind…


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 16, 2003)

Wraith sat at the front of the boat going over his gear. He made sure his magazines where full and clean and slapped one into his rifle and one into his sidearm on his hip. 

He leaned forward, and slipped his nightvision goggles down to better illuminate the night. As it came into sight, he scanned the coast for surprises. He didn't like surprises.

"Everybody ready to get their hands dirty?" He was grinning, but you couldn't see it behind the black mask and goggles that covered his face.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 17, 2003)

"I'ld prefer to keep this as clean as possible, Wraith, but hey.. dirt's dirt.  Remember, guys, in-and-out." Zeus is sitting at the back, steering the motor and watching ahead of them.


----------



## perivas (Jan 17, 2003)

Evac is tinkering and checking over his gear on the ride.  He keeps to himself and simply nods at the others' comments.  He readies his big gun as they approach the shore in case of resistance.

OOC:  I'll spend some of my personal weight on a gas mask and 2 tear gas grenades.  I might change this if the others feel that this is not a likely tactic for us, although I worry about what we can do if they us the hostages as shields.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 17, 2003)

"I'm down with the dirty.  If we're gunna go through the trouble of coming all the way over here to fight 'em, we might as well make sure that none of 'em come back and bite us in the @$$ later.  These guys do this sh*t for a living.  Any of 'em that escape alive we, or someone else like us, are only going to have to kill later.

Regarding tear gas grendades and gas masks, either we all have masks and some have grenades, we just keep a few grenades arund just in case, maybe to cover a retreat.  Same goes for flashbangs and eye/ear protection."


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 18, 2003)

_September 2nd, 2015
0304 hours, local time
isla San Carmo_

Going slow enough to produce relatively little noise, it takes a couple of hours to come in from the ocean, cross a couple miles of shallows, and finally land on the beach.  Those with night vision goggles, like Wraith, can make out the form of a double-peaked mountain on this end of the island, though it's hard to tell details amid the grainy-green cast of the image.  You *can* see that the land rises almost immediately from the beach in a steep slope, especially to the west.  The slope flattens out to the east as the mountain pulls away in that direction.

Even without nightvision, the night is almost as bright as a full moon from all the stars visible.  Everyone can make out the thick line of jungle that starts just beyond the beach.  The beach itself is covered with pale sand, ranging in width from ten to thirty feet.  Rocks up to the size of small boulders jut out here and there, but the beach is far from what anyone might be tempted to call rocky.  The buzz and clatter of insects fills the balmy air, puncutated now and then by a bird call or an animal's howl.

_
Your general list of tasks:
_ - bring in boat and equipment, hide it all from sight, change out of wetsuits to your normal gear
 - set up hydrofoil for your extraction (should take approx. 3-4 hours w/ 2 people, minus 30 min for each additional helper)
 - rendezvous with Shadow Wolf (location marked on the map - if you follow the arrow down that's where you've landed - about 2-3 miles from the rendezvous point)
 - locate hostages and data discs, free/collect them, and get them out
 - extract and meet up with USS _Delgado_

_How you do them, and in what order, is up to you.  From this point on I'm not going to assume anything - you're on your own   Everyone will get automatic spot/listen checks to notice things though, modified by anything else that might distract them at the appropriate time.  If you want to pay particular attention for something, let me know.

Also, whoever takes 'point' will get automatic search checks (for traps or secret doors).  Everyone else will have to take an action to search.  Any search for anything else takes an action.

Lastly, I've posted the maps in the Rogues Gallery thread for easy reference.  The link is in my sig if you ever need to find it easily._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

Kai's Theme

_September 2nd, 2015
0304 hours, local time
Isla San Carmo_

Slowly the electro-optical scope lowered to uncover a figure safely hidden within the flora of the island.  Eyes the same color as the night peered through that darkness as if they could see just as well or even better than the best technology money could afford.

_Interesting.  Another boat._

A hand ran lovingly across the length of the beautiful rifle.

_We're about to have ourselves some visitors, Charlie...let the fun begin._


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 20, 2003)

_September 2nd, 2015
0304 hours, local time
Isla San Carmo_

Wraith leaped from the boat even before it came to a full stop and motioned to Snake and Blaster to flank his left and right. 

"100 meter perimeter. Sweep the beach for hostiles."

He motioned for Snake to check over the western slope, and for Blaster to head down the easter shore. He himself appeared to be going straight.

Locked and loaded, his rifle shouldered, he began silently advancing up the coast.

Only then did it occure to Wraith that he wasn't in command of the mission. He called in over his short range comm unit "Permission to advance 100 meters and secure the area sir?"


----------



## Jemal (Jan 21, 2003)

Zeus smiled and shook his head.. What were they thinking sending a group of independants like this?  Oh well, should be interesting in the least.  "Do it."  Zeus said, then got out of the boat and got the rest of the team hiding the gear.


----------



## garyh (Jan 21, 2003)

_September 2nd, 2015
0304 hours, local time
Isla San Carmo_

Snake headed out, moving where Wraith directed, eyes sharp through his night vision goggles, staying as silent as possible.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 21, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *September 2nd, 2015
> 0304 hours, local time
> Isla San Carmo
> 
> Snake headed out, moving where Wraith directed, eyes sharp through his night vision goggles, staying as silent as possible. *




Me too.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 21, 2003)

Wraith moved quietly foreward into the foliage. He scanned the area with his nightvision. 

-Assuming no incident-

Satisfied that the immediate area was clear, he did a sweep 100 meters to the east, and then backtracked 200 meters west.

-Assuming no incident-

"All clear." Wraith announced over the comm unit. "Returning to command."


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 22, 2003)

[umm....bump]


----------



## perivas (Jan 22, 2003)

"Read you loud and clear, Wraith.  Keep your out for an alternate departure point for the 'foil."  Comes to response to Wraith's communicade.

Evac helps drag the equipment under the cover of the foliage.  He inspects the various crates to ensure that they have remained watertight and undamaged.

"I suggest that some of us scout for an alternate departure point for the 'foil and then assemble it there.  If trouble brews, it would be nice not to have all of our eggs in one basket.  I would also suggest that we rig the equipment to be detonatable by remote, in case we don't have time to return to this spot in our hasty retreat.  I think that Wraith and Snake would be the perfect candidates to do the scouting for the alternate launch site.  Any comments or objections?"


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 22, 2003)

"Affirmative. I'll scout ahead up the eastern coast line", came Wraith's response over the comm unit.

"Blaster. I am coming your way. Don't shoot me." Even over the radio you could tell Wraith said that last part with a smile. He loved this stuff.

As he moved swiftly and quietly down the eastern shore, he kept an eye out for rock formations that would provide cover for them while they prep'd the foil and safety if they had to make their exfiltration under fire.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 22, 2003)

The scouts find:

 - Straight in, up the slope about 250 feet or so (just at the point where the terrain is transitioning from something you can walk on to something that requires a climb check) there is some very rusted, almost unrecognizable wreckage (Wraith can make out a wing and the large round cylinder of an engine).  It has moss, flowers, vines, and who knows what else growing all over, under and through it.

 - About 15 feet into the treeline there's something strange that at first looks like it might be a snake, but it turns out to be a thin, tissue-paper-like strip of cast off scales.

 - A glinting on the ground from a bit of starlight that sneaks through the leaves directs Silent Snake's attention to something (natural 20!).  It's a small metal piece of...something.  Some kind of gear that he doesn't recognize.  It's flat, slightly curved, and about 3" x 3" in surface area.  Besides jagged, possibly broken edges, he can't make anything else out without more light.


Rocks:  

There are plenty of boulder sized rocks strewn randomly about the beach, and a few areas you've already found where there are concentrations of rocks that you could use as makeshift fortifications.  However, there aren't really any natural harbors in this section of the coast (so if you left the boat in the water, it would be easily seen and shot at).  

The rubber boat you could actually hide up in the rocks, and then pick it up and run it out into the surf (right now you've got it pulled up under the trees with the crates).  Two people dragging the boat move at 5', four carrying it move at 15', and six carrying move at 20' (with the normal multiples if you jog, etc. - but you can't sprint when doing it).  The hydrofoil is way to heavy to carry this way when put together.


Crates:

You've got them all pulled 10' into the tree line, and lightly hidden with nearby branches, etc. such that they can't be seen from the air, would be pretty difficult to spot from say a boat, but if someone walked by they'd find them easy.  None seem to be damaged in any way.  From the responses I've seen for the extra 20 lbs, I think I'll give you a package of extra explosives and some tear gas, so yeah, you'll have enough stuff to rig either or both boats to explode, and the radio detonators for them, if you decide to do that.


Everything so far has taken 30 minutes.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 22, 2003)

OOC: Would it be possible to hide the boat inside the remains of the plane? Also, could we have a few laser trip mines in our extra gear? 

"I've got something here. Looks like a downed plane. I'm going to check it out."

Wraith moves toward the plane and begins quietly going over it in search of anything usefull.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 22, 2003)

"Snake, keep an eye on this side for me.  I'll cover wraith.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 23, 2003)

Upon closer inspection, the 'engine' turned out to be the entire fuselage of an old, small prop-driven plane.  The twisted hole that used to be the cockpit was barely recognizable, though a bit of the canopy framing was still intact and now serving as a makeshift vine trellis.  The other wing was nowhere to be seen, the side it would have been on pressed up against the increasing slope of the mountain.

The wreckage is completely covered in dirt and plant matter, and wiping some of this away Wraith finds a layer of rusted, faded metal.  Wiping clean a few feet of the wing reveals no markings that he can see through his goggles or the unaided eye.  Perhaps more light would help, or perhaps there's just nothing there to see.

Whatever the case, the plane has obviously been there for a couple decades or more, and it looks like the design is at least that old as well.  Try as he might, Wraith can't place it any better than that.

*OOC*: _The plane is too small for your boat to fit inside (well, unless you deflated it and packed it up).  I will add some mines to the gear - that's it for the extra stuff now though   Lastly I picked up Ultramodern Firearms the other day, if anyone would like to use something out of it.  Let me know in the OOC thread please._


----------



## garyh (Jan 23, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *The scouts find:
> 
> - A glinting on the ground from a bit of starlight that sneaks through the leaves directs Silent Snake's attention to something (natural 20!).  It's a small metal piece of...something.  Some kind of gear that he doesn't recognize.  It's flat, slightly curved, and about 3" x 3" in surface area.  Besides jagged, possibly broken edges, he can't make anything else out without more light.*




"Wraith?" Snake whispers into his com.  "I've found some sort of small gear here.  Further examination would require more light.  Are we clear enough to risk it?"


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 23, 2003)

"Should be fine." Wraith answered. "If you have a small light, just hold it close to the ground. I don't think there are any hostiles close."

With that, he flipped up his nightvision gogles and turned on his own small penlight to further inspect the wreckage.

[OOC: He will get inside and look around if he can.]


----------



## garyh (Jan 24, 2003)

Using his illuminator, Silent Snake will light up the gear as stealthy as he can.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 25, 2003)

Even if the cockpit was in perfect condition it would have been a tight squeeze.  As it is, twisted and crushed by whatever catastrophe befell the plane, it doesn't look like Wraith could even fit in there.  To top it off, the hollow is half-filled with dirt, plants, rocks, and even a tiny black snake that at first looked like an earthworm, and quickly burrows into the dirt as Wraith's light shines on it.  

With a little wiping away of dirt he _can_ get a look at the instruments - or at least the ones that are still intact.  Most of the glass and some of the paneling is broken, but what he can see certainly confirms the notion that this craft is more than twenty years old.  Probably at least twice that.  Additionally he can see that the labels on the instruments - those of which aren't simply numbers - aren't composed of characters of the roman alphabet.  In fact they look pretty familiar - probably Asian.

Blaster, coming up to watch Wraith's back while he looks at the plane, recognizes it as a World War II era fighter, and though it's pretty busted up it looks like it's of Japanese-make.


Meanwhile Silent Snake flips on his light and takes a look at what he's found.  There's a little dirt on the small piece of metal, but not much more than if it had just been dropped on the ground a couple of times.  One edge is perfectly smooth, while the other sides of the rough 'square' are jagged and broken.  The piece is slightly curved as if it might have been part of the end of a cylinder.

The outside face of the curve has the look and feel of stainless steel, only perhaps a few shades darker.  There are also some scratches and denting along one of the broken edges.  The smooth edge has some ridges along the outside face - they might be threading like that of a screw, assuming this piece is part of a cylinder.  The inside face is a highly polished, very smooth chrome.

What it is and what it's for, Snake does not know.


Back at the beach, Zeus and Snow Crane are taking a look at the instructions for assembling the Hydrofoil, while Evac is looking over the rest of the personal gear and supplies that is in the crates.  It's obvious that the engineers didn't think about having to put this thing together in the dark, and it will probably take a few more hours to do than expected.  

Evac confirms that everything is fine inside the crates (as they looked from outside) and has everyones stuff sorted out, which will save you a little time when you want to change out of your wetsuits (which are starting to get a little cold) and pick up whatever gear you couldn't fit within the duffels you jumped with.

You're at T+40 minutes now.  Changing will take 5 minutes.  Setting up the Hydrofoil will take an extra two hours when done in the dark.  It will take 3-4 hours to walk to the rendezvous point (stealth skills at -5 penalty; twice that time for no penalty - you do get the bonus for your fatigues though, as they fit in well with the jungle).  If you want to move the hydrofoil somewhere else, you'll either have to move the crates there and build it there, or build it here and pilot it there.


----------



## perivas (Jan 25, 2003)

"I'm not too convinced that this thing will be quiet."  Evac points towards the 'foil.  "It's probably best to use it as little as possible.  I still think the best plan is to build our evacuation backup plans first before going to the rendevous point.  We might need to evacuate as soon as we meet our contact."  Evac changes out of his wetsuit into his fatigues and gears up.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

Kai's Theme

_They trample about like a bunch of cattle, don't they, Charlie?_

Through the darkness, through the flora, those dark black eyes watched the infiltration group through the pentrating glance of the scope.

_We'll just wait for them to come to us, won't we?_


----------



## garyh (Jan 25, 2003)

Snake pockets the gear into his vest or pack, as appropriate, and heads back to camp.

_Hopefully, one of the others will be enough of a gearhead to figure out what this is,_ he thought.

_OOC:  Just a reminder - the "present" in this game is 2015.  That'd make WWII era stuff 60 years old, not 40.  _


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 25, 2003)

OOC: _Yes, that's right  *But* Wraith failed his knowledge-tactics roll (decided to let that apply somewhat to military hardware) and thus had a difficult time placing it.  Blaster rolled a 19  _


----------



## garyh (Jan 25, 2003)

_OOC:  D'oh!  Must... remember...  DM...  knows... what... he's doing...  _


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 27, 2003)

Satisfied that the plane was of little use, Wraith turned off his small penlight and popped his goggles back down. 

Searching the coastline, he picked out a line of rocks and foliage that would provide the most hard cover and camo should they have to retreat under pressure.

He nodded at Blaster and pointed to the area he was talking about.

Once there, he fed the cooridantes into everyone's PDAs and radioed everyone over the comm unit.

"I've sent some coordinates to you. Meet me there to store the equipment and assemble the foil. It should provide us good cover and only a short run to the water if necessary."


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 29, 2003)

_*bump*_


----------



## Jemal (Jan 29, 2003)

Zeus nods to his companion(s?) to help him pack what they're taking and help him get it to the co-ordinates given them, then sends a double-click for confirmation over the radio.  He didn't mind it when the other members told the team what to do, especially when they have information he may not.  It just made it simpler and more efficient.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 30, 2003)

_September 2nd, 2015
0746 hours, local time
Isla San Carmo_

You find a reasonably defensible spot, and it takes the better part of an hour to move all the crates over.  Snow Crane takes charge of the hydrofoil assembly, with the assistance of three of you while the other two keep watch, and the vehicle is more or less completed in four hours of heavy labor.  The craft seems rather small - it's going to be a tight squeeze with all your equipment and the hostages on board.  Perhaps more importantly, it is obvious that its only defense is speed.  Even small arms fire would probably do significant damage to its light "skin."

By this time everyone has changed and gotten their equipment arranged to their satisfaction.  The sunlight is already clawing its way through the sky, though while the beach is bright and sunny the jungle is lit only dimly, though patches of sunbeams break through here and there.  The temperature is already climbing quickly, turning the humid air into something not unlike a steambath.

Snow Crane volunteers to stay behind and camoflague the hydrofoil, and also figure out some way to slide it down into the water.  He will also set up the explosives in case you need to destroy it, and then he'll do all the same for the rubber boat which you've left hidden in the trees back where you first landed (about a ten minute walk when you're not carrying crates).

Wraith has charted out a path into and out of the area that has some defensible twists and double-backs.  It's not the toughest defense you could hope for, but it will provide decent cover and points for ambushes if you wish.

Unless there's anything else you need to do, you can leave for the rendezvous point.  Again, the walk is 3-4 hours taking a -5 penalty to hide and move silently.  If you want no penalty, it will take twice the time.  I'd also like a marching order when you're ready, any weapons that you have out, and any other precautions or procedures you wish to use for the march.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 30, 2003)

"I'll take point sir." he says to Zeus.

"I suggest a flight formation. 10 meter spread. My right flank watches right, my left watches left. Center rear man watches our six. I got our twelve. Keep your eyes open and stay frosty. Move quietly, but with a purpose."


*OOC English Translation*

The PCs take a formation similar to how bowling pins are arranged.

Wraith is the front pin. The guys to his left keep an eye on everything to the front and left of the group, the guys to the right watch the front and right.

Whoever is in the middle of the rear line watches everyones rear.
Wraith watches straight ahead. 

Everyone walks 10 meters apart from everyone else. This allows them to watch a broader area, and they want be such juicy targets for grenades and such. If somebody is spotted and a grenade is launched or thrown, or if someone steps on a  mine, this insures that only that person is hurt.

We should move slowly and only take the -5 penalty.

Cool?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 31, 2003)

"Good idea, Wraith.  Snake to the left, Evac to the right.  Anyone wanna volunteer to stay here and try to get that thing working?" He jerks his head at the plane

Once they start moving, Zues will be in the formation near the middle, but closer to the back than the front, so he can see everyones positions and call out orders/advice in case something goes down, His Berreta in hand but other stuff where he can get at it.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 31, 2003)

Wraith shook his head. "The plane is damaged beyond repair. One of its wings is missing."

With that, he took the lead.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 1, 2003)

How's this:


----W----
-S-----B-
---------
----Z----
---------
----E----


Each dash is a five foot square.  I put Blaster up front and Evac in the back since Blaster is more stealthy, and Evac being the big firepower should be in a position to provide cover.  Zeus is in the middle so he can use his planning skills to help anybody easily.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 1, 2003)

Kai's Theme

_Just like men...always dawdling._

With slow calculated movements, the dark form began to stealthily make its way down from its perch and toward the west.

_We'll get them yet, Charlie...yes we will._


----------



## perivas (Feb 2, 2003)

Evac nods in agreement to the plan and agrees to provide main backup firepower in the center position.  He'll follow instructions as best he can, moving as stealthily as possible with the hefty HMG and still keeping pace with the others.


----------



## garyh (Feb 2, 2003)

Silent Snake creeps through the brush, quietly as he could, and keeping a sharp eye out for unfriendlies.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 2, 2003)

_September 2nd, 2015
1123 hours, local time
Isla San Carmo_

The hours pass by as you march carefully through the jungle, accompanied only by the buzz and whine of insects, and the occaisional screech of bird or beast.  The heat has become oppressive, so much so that sweat quickly begins to soak through your fatigues.  But that's hardly even an annoyance, really, after all the training and missions you've been through before that were much, much worse.

Finally a quick look at Wraith's gauntlet tells him that the rendezvous point is near, perhaps another twenty or thirty minutes walk.  As he looks back up, though, something strange catches his ear, and he holds up a fist, silently calling for a halt.  Everyone crouches and takes cover, spying around them carefully.  Wraith looks off to his right, and he thinks he can see something moving a couple hundred feet off.  He can clearly hear the sound now - voices.

Blaster hears it too - a dialect of spanish - and he can see at least two somethings out there, between the leaves, branches, and rocks.  Concentrating for a moment he could pick out some words...

(a very rough translation)
_"Man, why'd you have to screw up, you stupid prick?!" one voice complains.  "This sucks!"

"Oh, shut up!" another voice counters.  "Have you seen any sign of them yet?"_

You can't make out much at this distance other than the movement - even though they obviously aren't trying to be stealthy (or maybe they're just terrible at it), they still seem to blend into the jungle somewhat.  Whoever they are, they appear to be moving in your direction, at a heading perpendicular to your own.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 2, 2003)

A map...







Key:
*light brown* = +15ft elevation
*medium brown* = +10ft elevation
*dark brown* = +5ft elevation
*light green* = normal elevation
*medium green * = -5ft elevation
*dark green* = trees
*light gray* = rocks

The red lines show the distance scale.  I haven't yet found a good way to put a grid on.  The arrows show your direction of movement (towards the rendezvous point) and the direction the people you spotted are moving.

The rocks can be used for some degree of cover (if you are prone).  They represent not just true rocks, but also just small upturns in the terrain, generally plus one or two feet.

The tree trunks can also be used as cover.  There are also a lot more trees than shown, but those are generally too small to hide behind effectively.  However all the foliage (including bushes and underbrush which cover the entire area) provides varying degrees of concealment.

You can consider that par for the course everywhere outdoors on the island unless otherwise noted (so I don't have to repeat this later  ).

I'll also post this map in the rogues gallery for easy access.  I'll update the file on my website as necessary instead of posting the map over and over, so you'll have to come back to this post (or the one in the RG) and force reload, if necessary.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 3, 2003)

[OOC: How long, in rounds, before they get to us?]

Wraith, still crouching, looked around for the closest rock to lay prone behind and take cover. He lifted his rifle and peered through the scope to get a better view.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 3, 2003)

OOC: I don't know much military terminolgy or any military signs, so I'll just explain in laymens terms, and assume Zeus is doing it the 'right' way.

IC: 
Zeus, noting Wraiths intent expression, motions him to move forward and inspect closer if he thinks he can do it without being seen/heard.  He then (Keeping low) motions for the rest to spread out and find some cover, but not go too far, and tries to keep an eye on all of his team-mates, especially wraith who's going closer (Presumably)


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 3, 2003)

Wraith nodded grimly as he abandoned his position of cover.

He slipped through the foliage, moving as quietly as a ghost. 

[OOC: He will move to within 60ft of the unfriendlies and look for a place to take cover. Once he is there, he will lower the bipod on his rifle, and begin setting up for a killshot. He will not shoot yet. Instead, he will observe through his scope for a few seconds and report back what he sees. He will not fire without orders.]


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 3, 2003)

The current range is approximately 350 feet.  Because of the jungle terrain, a regular move is 10' here instead of 30'.  I should also note that moving at 10' gives you a -5 to your move silently and hide rolls, and while moving at 5' there is no penalty.  Move faster than 10' and the penalty goes up.

The unknowns you've spotted aren't trying to be stealthy, but they _are_ moving slow (at about 5' per round).  That's approximately 70 rounds or 7 minutes until they reach your position.

So if Wraith goes forward at max stealth, it'll take about 30 rounds to get within 60' of them.  At that point, they'd be about 200' from the rest of the group (Wraith at 140').  If Wraith moves faster and takes the -5 penalty, it'll only take him about 20 rounds, but he'll be 180' away from everyone else, and the unknowns will be 240' away.


----------



## perivas (Feb 4, 2003)

Evac quickly taps out a message on the fancy PDA for the others..."NO FITE. GO 2 RNDVS. AVD CNTCT."  If he sees that the others respond to his message, "ENMY 2 FAR. WE GO QT, B4 ID BY EM."


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 4, 2003)

Feeling his gauntlet vibrate, Wraith paused a moment, flipped up the small screen, and read the message. He shook his head silently and quickly typed a message in return.

[Neg target within range and isolated. Kill now or later? Returning. Have plan.]

With that, Wraith closed his PDA top, and silently returned to the main group.

Once there he motioned for everyone to get close.

"Alright. They are about 320ft out and heading straight for us. I suggest we set up an ambush and let them walk into it. They don't appear to be very alert."

He looked at everyone to see what they thought.

"If we can capture them alive, we can see if they have any intel that we don't. I don't like surprises..."


----------



## garyh (Feb 4, 2003)

"Works for me," Silent Snake said.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 5, 2003)

Dark brows furrowed, black eyes watching every movement of the supposedly hidden five men.

_What are they doing, Charlie?_

Her fingers gripped her precious rifle as she moved with the progress of the two enemy troops.

_Men!  Ridiculous, foolish, men!  Why did they send men to do women's work?_


----------



## perivas (Feb 5, 2003)

Evac responds in words of calm.  "I think it would be foolish of us to give them positive ID of our presence prior to our contact at the rendevous point.  Though you think that they are isolated and could be eliminated without any trouble, the subsequent lack of contact will their home base with verify our presence.  That is not a risk worth taking until we know more.  We're the Bravo Team, we would take out two of their kind any time we want.  There is no need to satiate any blood thirst for now."


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 5, 2003)

Wraith nodded at Evac's words. They made sense, but he liked the idea of getting a little more information out of the two men.

"I wouldn't get too cocky. A bullet in the head can kill any of us. Remember, they have us vastly outnumbered. The more we can isolate from the main body, the better our odds."

He looked to Zeus for a decision. 

"Like I said. We never know what we can learn from them. If we take them now, it will likely be a few ours before anyone wonders why they haven't check in. Then they will send out a search party. Probably five to eight men max. We take them out, and we better our odds even more. They want go on full alert until they realize their search team has disappeared. By that time, we can have already met our caontact and be headed in with a better plan."

"It's your call sir."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

There hidden in the darkness...waiting...waiting...watching them with dark penetrating eyes.  What would they do?  Her fingers gently caress the butt her rifle.

_Sweet Charlie...do you think they'll think of us?_

A smile crossed those lips.

_Want to see them?_

Raising her gun, she set her sights on the man in the lead...probably the mission commander.  What a big head he had.  She wondered what a .50 bullet would do to it...probably pop it like a balloon.  

She liked balloons, especially the red ones.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 6, 2003)

They are now about 300 feet away.  The unknowns don't appear to have noticed any of you though.  Yet.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

Zeus glances around, then nods to Wraith "We'll take them.  You all shoot to kill, I'll try to incapacitate one of them." Zeus pulls his Dart-gun and starts setting up the ambush, as quietly as possible so as not to give away their location and surprise.
"Everyone hold your fire until I give the signal, We'll try to take our targets at the same time."
Zues says after setting up the plan and just before getting everybody hidden in position (Take 20 to hide)

OOC: 
Dart gun +5 to hit, Soporifics on the darts: 
Injury Poison. Fort save: DC 20. 
Initial: Paralysis 2d6 minutes. 
Secondary: Unconsciousness 1d3 Hours.

I'm using my Plan talent to set up the ambush.  Make a d20 check with +9 (+6 lvl, +3 int) and compare to following table:
Check Result/Bonus
9 or lower/+0 (check failed)
10–14/+1
15–24/+2
25 or higher/+3
The bonus applies to all attack rolls for 3 rounds, then every round after that is reduced by 1 until it reaches 0.

I'm also going to make sure that 1 of them (Preferably leader, if one is obvious) is left alone so I can dart him and we'll have a captive to question.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

[OOC: I'm assuming by now I'm close enough to see them through my scope pretty easily since I've been moving gradually closer between them and their targets...how far am I from them?  Oh, for my extra equipment, I definitely did bring night vision goggles.]

Her jaw dropped in horror and she peered once more through the scope to see if she read that man's hand signals correctly.  [Do I need a sense motive roll? Or can I pretty much tell with his pointing this way and that and how they're arranging themselves what it is they're planning?]

How her fingers itched to pull the trigger.

To hell with waiting for them to rendevous...at this rate they'd be late anyway and probably bring a whole mess of trouble with them.

_We're going into battle, Charlie,_ she mused wryly.

She slipped her goggles over her eyes and put away her rifle.  

[If her Ghille suit or backpack weight is a detriment to her hide/move silently movement, she'll put those aside and proceed to best advantage. Kai will try to silently take down the first team member who gets too close to the two enemy men.  Bang him unconscious if she can or give him a dart full of knockout.  She'll keep this up until they cease what they're doing.  This is all contingent upon her realizing what it is they're about to do.]


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 6, 2003)

Wraith moved over and took up a prone position behind one of the rocks so that it would offer a bit of both cover and camaflauge. He dropped the bipod on his rifle and took aim.

Through his comm unit he radioed, "Shoot to kill the one on the right. The man on the left is all yours commander. Those without suppressed weapons do not fire. No need to alert them by the sounds of gunshots." After that, he added. "I have a suppressed sidearm if anyone needs it."

While waiting he took a few moments to gather some foliage to better cover his position. Satisfied that he was covered the best he could be, he took aim through the scope and waited for the signal.

_"Left and right. A man will die today because he made the unconscious decision to walk on the right side. Funny that..."_, he thought grimly. He switched his rifle to single fire mode and clicked on his laser.

[OOC: Wraith will fire to kill the man on the right. +10 Att if he is within 30', 2d10+2 damage]


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 6, 2003)

I take cover and keep loking for more targets.

OOC: to get a grid (I get the idea that you are using photoshop), turn the grid on, label it, and take a screengrab, which you will then crop and save as a jpeg.

Use this process every time you change the map.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 7, 2003)

Alright, here we go:

They are now at 250 feet.

The plan is in effect and will start as soon as the shooting starts (if it does).

Lying prone / crouching and taking cover behind a rock or tree gives you 3/4 Cover.  Standing and doing the same provides 1/2 cover, but then you don't have to use an action to stand up later.  Your choice.

3/4 concealment applies everywhere until you're within 30 feet.  This is because of the dense foliage.

You can't take 20 on hide since there are consequences if you fail, but I'll let you take 10 since you've got time to set it up.  I'll also let the plan bonus apply to hide in this instance.

Shadow Wolf - you don't see them yet, though you do have a good view of the unknowns now.  I'll give you a roll every ten rounds to notice something, but unless that succeeds (or shooting starts) you don't know anything is going on.

Zeus et al - how long do you want to wait?  Also is anyone else besides Wraith taking cover?

edit - I should also note that while cover helps against ranged attacks at a distance, the cover available here doesn't protect from above or the rear.  This could be important for area attacks (such as grenades).


----------



## garyh (Feb 8, 2003)

Silent Snake follows Wraith's lead and takes cover.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 8, 2003)

(Hiding behind tree/rock, etc should provide cover shouldn't it?  And if this goes down right we won't have to worry bout area of effect.  Of course then again when do things ever go as planned?)


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *(Hiding behind tree/rock, etc should provide cover shouldn't it?  And if this goes down right we won't have to worry bout area of effect.  Of course then again when do things ever go as planned?) *




Yes, it provides cover as I outlined above.  And the area of effect thing I am providing for reference.  It may or may not come into this fight, but it might come up sooner or later.  Hiding behind a tree doesn't help if a grenade lands behind _you_.


----------



## perivas (Feb 9, 2003)

Evac begrudgingly follows the plan laid out by the others.  He'll hide from view and take the rear guard position to cover the group's flank in case this is a trap within a trap.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

Kai frowned slightly as she watched those that she can see, moving closer.  She continues to make her way as silent and hidden as she can possibly get away with, coming in behind the enemy troops  as she heads toward the rendevous.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 10, 2003)

"Wait till they get close." Wraith whispered. "They want know what hit them."

OOC: Wraith is hoping Zeus will wait till they get within 30' before he gives the signal.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 10, 2003)

Zues awaits for the mice to step into his trap.  He'll give the signal either when they're less than 10M away from the majority of his team, or as soon as they spot someone from his team.


OOC:  I hope lone wolf don't think we're shooting at her.


----------



## perivas (Feb 11, 2003)

Evac continues to guard the team's flank.  He listens intently and occasionally glances over to track the action.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 12, 2003)

bump...


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 13, 2003)

The jungle was still, broken only by the continued chatter of the two approaching men mixed in with the distant sounds of insects and birds.  Wraith, Blaster, and Snake took cover behind the rocks while Evac moved around to a rear guard position, all directed by Zeus' plan to set up a kill zone.  The waiting seemed to take forever as one minute crept by, and another at a snail's pace - but then suddenly the man on the right caught something suspicious in his eye and cursed, diving to the side...

Round 0.5 (suprise round)
Plan Bonus: +2

Initiatives:
21 - Unknown #1
20 - Blaster
16 - Evac
16 - Shadow Wolf (suprised)
14 - Wraith
14 - Unknown #2 (suprised)
8 - Zeus
6 - Silent Snake

The man on the right (#1) dives for cover amongst the trees and rocks.

Blaster and Evac are watching for other threats but so far haven't noticed any.

Wraith has already taken aim and tries to keep his bead as the target dives.  He takes a shot at #1...but it's too late, as the target's already disappeared behind a tree.  Magazine = 19.

Zeus tries to salvage the plan and takes his shot at #2 in hopes of knocking him out.  The dart flies through the air and strikes the man squarely in the shoulder.  He screams and tries to lift his rifle, but the movements are jerky, and without success.  He falls to the ground.  Magazine = 5.

Silent Snake takes a shot at where he saw #1 go - it looks like his arm is visible.  Snake hits!  Oh wait, just the tree - wood chips and splinters go flying in a burst into the air.  Magazine = 29.

Shadow Wolf sees #1 dive for cover before something rips through the leaves where he was standing just a moment earlier.  Then she sees #2 fall to the ground before a shower of splinters explodes from the tree #1 is hiding behind.


Actions for Round 1, please 

edit - maps updated (may need to force reload)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 13, 2003)

_F#ck me_

Without thinking, borne of years of training as a marine sniper and then as a Navy Seal specialist, Kai took aim with her powerful rifle where #1 dove or at #1 and fired without remorse or thought, trusting that her cohorts-to-be had the sense of mind to take out #2 with one shot.

_Damn men, can't take them anywhere, can we, Charlie?_


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 13, 2003)

*Round 1*

_"Bastard..."_ Wraith thought. _....had to go and make this complicated._ He rose to a crouching position. 

One was down from the dart. That was good. He turned slighty and settled his sights on the tree the other man was behind. He had the man pinned down.

He whispered into his comm unit. "Hold position. We have him pinned."

OOC: Ready action - As soon as the enemy reduces his cover to 1/2, Wraith fires.

Can our sniper support pick up on our radios at this range?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2003)

Zeus swars under his breath and responds along the comm "He may have a radio, take him out." 
He then puts away his dart gun (thumbing the Safety on again) and pulls his Berretta, trying to move around the side so he can get a clear shot, while staying behind cover.
'I hate it when they don't play along..'


----------



## perivas (Feb 13, 2003)

_What's with these special forces guys?  Always action.  Never inaction.  And definitely no patience._  Sigh.  "We need a confirm on the downed man!"  Evac makes his move and heads towards the depression to the right.  He'll trust the cover fire of his compadres and the natural cover offered by the trees to make his way there.  Hopefully, he'll be able to head further past and offer a more flanking position.  After all, the trees can't offer him cover in all directions.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 15, 2003)

Round One
Plan Bonus: +2

Initiatives:
21 - Unknown #1
20 - Blaster
16 - Evac
16 - Shadow Wolf
14 - Wraith
14 - Unknown #2
8 - Zeus
6 - Silent Snake

#1 leans around the edge of the tree and fires off a stream of lead at where he thought he saw something before.  It's not quite on target, but he does manage to catch Wraith within the area of his *autofire*.  Reflex save DC 15...roll 7 plus 7 save bonus plus 3 cover...saved by the cover!  #1 then grabs something off of his equipment harness and holds it up to his face.

Blaster is still guarding the flank, and doesn't Spot anything this round.

Evac hefts his massive weapon and makes a break for the depression.  The jungle is pretty thick though, and it'll take three more rounds of running to make it there.  Of course it might be that long before anyone manages to get hit... 

With a curse Shadow Wolf brings her rifle up and takes a shot without sighting through her scope first (-1 penalty since the M82A2 doesn't have iron sights).  Still, she manages to just clip him on the shoulder - and the massive .50 round takes it's toll! (14 damage) Magazine = 10

Seeing the target lurch to the side away from the tree a bit (he would've maintained 3/4 cover had Shadow Wolf not...'bumped' him) Wraith takes his shot.  But again the shot is wide.  Magazine = 18.

# 2 convulses some more 

Zeus holsters his dart gun and draws his pistol (two move actions) and gets ready to move around the flank with Evac.

Snake decides to keep an eye out as well.


Go for Round Two.  Maps will be updated shortly (just Evac moving though).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 16, 2003)

Her dark eyes narrowed behind the mask of the Ghille suit.  Kai continues to fire while moving closer, until she is able to confirm complete elimination of the target.  Nothing is more annoying for a sniper than not having time to sight properly and the target not dying with one shot.

_Charlie, why do they insist on being so annoying...?_


----------



## perivas (Feb 16, 2003)

Evac continues his maneuver.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 16, 2003)

Zeus tries to get a shot at the man who's still up.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 16, 2003)

Still watching and being ready to shoot anytihng that moves into action.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 17, 2003)

Wraith let out a string of curses as the rocks and cover around him began exploding from bullet impacts. Seeing an opportunity, but still trying to stay low, he took aim and then......*BOOM*  

The sound of the .50 cal threw off his concentration, and his round flew wide. He saw his target's should burst in a spray of blood.

_It must be our contact.._ He thought. _Great. Now everyone on the planet knows we're here._

This had to end now. Wraith moved. He flanked around the left side of his target, and when the man came into full view, he stopped behind a tree nearby and took aim. He fired...

OOC: Move 30' and stop behind 1/2 cover, but still within 30' of target. Attack.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 17, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Wraith let out a string of curses as the rocks and cover around him began exploding from bullet impacts. Seeing an opportunity, but still trying to stay low, he took aim and then......*BOOM*
> 
> The sound of the .50 cal threw off his concentration, and his round flew wide. He saw his target's should burst in a spray of blood.
> 
> ...




OOC:  Can he hear it?  Its got a silencer (and whether or not a silencer can be used for for it, I don't know, but no one said anything and its there.  She wouldn't have carried a loud weapon on the mission.  It would be a stupid thing for a sniper to do.)


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 17, 2003)

OOC: In real life, there is no way to silence a .50 cal.  It has WAY to much power, gas release etc.

Of course, it is a bit into the future, but unless silencing technology has radicly changed in that short amount of time....

It's up to Krizzel I suppose.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 19, 2003)

Round Two
Plan Bonus: +2

Initiatives:
21 - Unknown #1
20 - Blaster
16 - Evac
16 - Shadow Wolf
14 - Wraith
14 - Unknown #2
8 - Zeus
6 - Silent Snake

#1 hops up and starts running like his life depends on it.

Blaster continues to watch.  This turn he spots...nothing.

Evac keeps on huffing it, starting to wheel the flank as he sees the target move.

Shadow Wolf continues her advance and takes another shot.  A shower of wood explode's off to #1's side as the .50 cal round just misses him and slams into a tree with a snap.  Magazine = 9.

Wraith gets up to start making a flanking maneuver of his own, but upon seeing the target break decides to take a shot right away.  It's a clean hit (with the help of an action point)!  17 damage - the target staggers, but he keeps on moving.  Magazine = 17.

#2 is still convulsing.

Zeus cracks off a shot of his own, but he's off by a bit.

Snake is still watching, on Wraith's other flank.  He spots...also nothing.


Go for round three.  I think I'll dig up the OOC thread so we can clear up some of the questions we have over there.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 19, 2003)

DELETE


----------



## Jemal (Feb 20, 2003)

Zeus curses and rises his pistol in a 2-handed grip, taking careful aim and letting fly at the fleeing soldier.

OOC: Attack, use APs if I need to in order to hit.


----------



## perivas (Feb 20, 2003)

If target #1 seems to genuinely be fleeing, Evac circles and heads towards target #2 to try to contain him.  If he spots Kai, he dive for cover and yell out regarding an unidentified person.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 21, 2003)

Wraith, cursing under his breath, fired another round at the fleeing soldier. "Bring him down!" he yelled over the radio.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 21, 2003)

Kai curses underneath her breath and breaks out into run to catch up to #1, determined that he would not get away.  If the rifle is in the way, she'll drop that, and if she can remove her ghille suit, she'll remove that...otherwise, trying to close the distance between them for a more favorable shot.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 23, 2003)

Round Three
Plan Bonus: +1

Initiatives:
21 - Unknown #1
20 - Blaster
16 - Evac
16 - Shadow Wolf
14 - Wraith
14 - Unknown #2
8 - Zeus
6 - Silent Snake

#1 continues running.

Blaster continues watching.  Nothing sighted this round.

Evac swings around and starts moving in on #2.  He's keeping his eyes open for the source of those other shots, but he doesn't see anyone yet.

Shadow Wolf can run just fine with the equipment she's carrying (stripping off the Ghille suit would take at least one round if not more).  She does that, trying to get to #1 as quickly as possible.

Wraith takes aim and fires another shot.  Even through the intervening leaves and brush, his aim is true, and the fleeing man stumbles and falls forward, tumbling haphazardly into the brush.  He does not rise.  Magazine = 16.

#2 continues convulsing.

Zeus holds back his shot without a target.

Snake continues watching his flank.  He does not see anything else either.

...

Round four?  You've dealt with all the enemies you've seen...  If no one else needs any initiative actions, feel free to go straight into regularly flowing time again


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 23, 2003)

Kai manages to stifle an indignant retort when she sees the man fall, but continues to make her way to #1 to make sure he is down or at least incapacitated. If he's still alive, she will crack his skull to knock him out.

Any type of communication equipment #1 has, she will confiscate to check to see if the man had time to radio in to his compadres.  She will confiscate anything of value or importance and leave the body for her teammates to take care of before disappearing into the brush to head toward the rendezvous point.


----------



## perivas (Feb 23, 2003)

Evac moves over target #2 and pins him down and searchs for something with which to bind him.  If nothing else comes in handy, he'll opt for his belt.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 24, 2003)

OOC: Do I see Kai? 

Wraith visably relaxed the moment his target fell. Satisfied by the shot, he was still disturbed that the plan had failed so badly. He emerged from his cover, and scanned the area for more enemy soldiers.

"Everyone ok?"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 24, 2003)

"is it Clear?" Zeus asked over the comm, heading for the downed bodies, gun still drawn. "Where'd those other shots come from?"


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 26, 2003)

No one has seen Kai so far in the time it takes Evac to reach #2, nor have you seen any other people around.  It's an easy matter for Evac to subdue #2, who convulses for another ten seconds or so and then sucuumbs to unconsciousness.  Evac removes the man's weapons and binds his hands behind his back (using the guerilla's own equipment harness).  Something catches his ear about the time Zeus arrives nearby, and following the sound, Evac finds a radio handset about twenty feet away (near a splintered and blood-spattered tree).  Quiet static issues forth from the device.

Zeus _thinks_ he hears something as well - the sound of brush russling, off somewhat in the direction of where #1 was running.  The sound is receding though, moving away...


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 26, 2003)

Wraith turned to Zeus. "We need to move. Somebody heard those shots and will certainly come to investigate. To the rendezvous point?" 

He popped a fresh magazine into his rifle.


----------



## perivas (Feb 26, 2003)

"Your call, chief.  Although I don't like to say I told you so, it seems that the point of this exercise is moot, given that we can learn everything at the rendevous point and having this captive along will slow us down.  I believe we should move out and question this man quickly first."  Evac speaks in a normal voice.  All the while, he's tapping out on his PDA, "NOISE 2WRD #1.  WRTH & SNK, GO CHCK."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 27, 2003)

Kai moves swiftly and silently to the rendezvous.  If the others start rushing her way, she'll halt and just hide until they pass, then move on her way.  When she reaches the rendezvous point, she will just hide and lay in wait for them.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 27, 2003)

OOC: oops... nevermind.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2003)

Zeus nods silently in agreement, frowning as he considers the situation for a moment, specifically that damned radio.  THIS could cause problems...


----------



## garyh (Feb 28, 2003)

Snake follows Evac's recommendation and does what he does best.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 28, 2003)

Wraith checked his PDA as it vibrated. He looked down at it, and then nodded silently at Evac. He kicked off his safety, and then pointed in the direction he intended to go so Zeus would know what he was doing.

He motioned for Snake to take the left flank. Wraith took the right, gliding quietly through the foliage, weapon ready.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 3, 2003)

Wraith and Snake are gone for some time, fanning out on their separate paths.  Wraith keeps hearing something, but he can never see it.  Eventually even the sound disappears, and he is about to turn back, when something catches his eye.  It's in fact the white of _another_ eye - but, in a shrub?  Suddenly the whole face becomes clear to him, painted with green and brown and black, and suspended apparently in the middle of a large plant next to a boulder about fifteen feet away.

*OOC*: _Sorry Kai - rolled a one for your last hide check - probably the only way anyone would ever see you._


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 4, 2003)

Wraith, rifle already up, trained the laser on the woman's forehead. "Freeze! Drop your weapon, and stand up slowly."

Over the radio, he said "Enemy contact. I have her in custody."

_This must be the sniper..._

"Who are you?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 4, 2003)

The figure didn't even blink despite the red pinpoint of death highlighting her brow.  With slow movements, the camouflaged face begins to hover just a little higher until Wraith could see that the figure was now standing, though whatever body lay hidden in the multiple folds and mish mash of the ghille suit.  The rifle that had been in her hand rested on the floor at her feet.

Then a low rather husky voice answered him, sounding as if it hadn't been used for several days.  "Your babysitter."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 4, 2003)

"Bring her back to the battle site.  Snake, keep a lookout on the perimeter while we deal with our captives." Zeus instructed, then went to the dead man to check on his gear, trying to figure out if the radio has any homing devices or such, see if he can tell how long it's been since it was last used, what frequency it's on, etc (+12 mechanical skill).  "Someone pull that other guy over here and bind him." he says over his shoulder to anyone within hearing range.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 4, 2003)

"Roger." Wraith called into his mic. "Babysitter eh? Toss any other weapons you have on the ground and move over there." He nodded, indicating a small clearing about 10ft away. He wanted a better look at her. Wraith trusted no man... or woman. 

-Assuming she cooperates-

As she moved, he recovered her rifle from the ground. "Ok. Mrs. Babysitter. What are you doing here?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 4, 2003)

A slender brow arched as the woman listened to Zeus reply.  _He's not the commander_  A tinge of what might be disappointment touched that eyebrow.  From what he could make out in the clearing, she had striking face with gently tilted almond eyes, cold...and dark.  The rest of her consisted of a well-disguised ghille suit that nearly covered her so completely that even in the clearing she looked like part of the jungle growth...a mound of underbrush with a face peeking out.  He really couldn't figure out what other weapons she had underneath.

A pistol thudded at his feet.

"Rendezvous point," she spoke again in those creepy even tones, her soft voice barely echoing to Wraith.  He had to practically concentrate to hear her speak.  Something about her seemed cold, almost inhuman.  "Then speak freely."

Her eyes though rested her riftle in his hands, following its every movement as though it were a precious child.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 4, 2003)

Wraith never relaxed his weapon. "Your our contact?" He wasn't sure he believed her yet. "Who is your commanding officer?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 4, 2003)

Her gaze remained on her rifle and she didn't answer right away as if what she had already said should have been enough for him.  Then as if remembering some long forgotten rule about conversation, such as replying to questions...those dark eyes lifted to hold his stare with one of her own.

"I am Shadow Wolf."


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 4, 2003)

OOC: Have we been given our contact's name? Or, have I  heard of her before?


----------



## perivas (Mar 5, 2003)

Evac is busy sitting on the unconscious captive and going through his equipment to assess the gear that the other targets may be using and any tactical advantages they may enjoy.  In particular, he pays attention to the effective range and firing rate of their primary ranged weapons, whether or not they carry grenades and other explosives, nightvision goggles, melee weapons and other secondary range weapons.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 5, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *OOC: Have we been given our contact's name? Or, have I  heard of her before?  *




OOC: I'll repeat it here in case you didn't check the OOC thread -- page 2, at the end of the briefing, you were given your contact's name


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 5, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"I am Shadow Wolf." *




Wraith was still sceptical. If Shadow Wolf had been captured, an enemy could use her name to get close. The little red dot never wavered.

"I repeat, who is your CO?"

OOC: Thanks Kit.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 6, 2003)

Those dark eyes never wavered.

"Mad Dog."

It was odd, he could feel her move closer but not actually see any movement.  Maybe its because her eyes just seemed impossibly piercing.

"If you want to shoot, do it now."


----------



## garyh (Mar 6, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *"Bring her back to the battle site.  Snake, keep a lookout on the perimeter while we deal with our captives." Zeus instructed. *




"Will do," Snake whispered back over the radio.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 6, 2003)

Wraith relaxed his rifle. "My apologies Wolf, you can never be too careful you know. How long have you been out here?"

He looked down at the large rifle in his off hand. "Nice weapon", he said as he handed it back to her.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 6, 2003)

Her fingers traveled the length of rifle now in her hands, caressing it as if a lover wiping away the traces of an violation.  Afterwards she bent down and picked up her pistol, secreting back in the folds of her ghille suit.

"Three days."  Pressing the tip of her rifle against his chest, she slid it up to just under his chin.  "Enemy confrontation unecessary.  I know all."


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 6, 2003)

Suddenly angry, Wraith slapped the rifle away. "We don't have time for games little girl. Now unless you want me to take your toys away, I suggest we get on with the mission."

"Scratch that last transmission. Our contact isn’t at the rendezvous point. She is here with me", he radioed to the rest of the team. His expression said that he didn't care for that at all. "It was her that interfered with our previous engagement and she was the one sneaking around during our clean up. I’m sending you my coordinates."

Wraith tapped a few keys on his gauntlet, and then looked back at Shadow Wolf. “You should have made radio contact the moment you saw us…. Better yet, you should have remained at the rendezvous point and did as you where ordered. Your lucky I didn’t shoot you.”


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 6, 2003)

"It is all a game." 

_A game of red balloons...so red...so fragile._

Shadow Wolf gripped the rifle loosely in her hands, turning her back toward Wraith.  Glancing behind her shoulder, she spoke again in that oddly flat voice before continuing to move away from him toward her indicated target and meshing into the jungle.  "Rendezvous point."

_Charlie, I have you back again...I missed you so._

"Then speak freely."


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 6, 2003)

As she walked away, Wraith decided to let her go without a fight.

"Contact is proceeding to rendezvous point.... and the bch has issues", he radioed to his teammates. He checked to make sure he had sent the coordinates correctly then looked around to see if he could see anyone else.

He wondered what was keeping them.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 6, 2003)

OOC: LOL  I can see that this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship....

Kai makes her way to the rendezvous point and checks to make sure that it hasn't been compromised before settling down on her favorite perch, melting into the shadows, and waiting for the others to arrive.

_Did you like the blood, Charlie?  So beautiful...red is my favorite color...I know its yours._

Suddenly she laughed, but it was a laugh that no one on the outside world could hear...if they could have it would send cold shivers down their spine.

_He has such a nice big head, doesn't he, Charlie?_


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 6, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *OOC: LOL  I can see that this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship....[/i] *


----------



## perivas (Mar 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Did you like the blood, Charlie?  So beautiful...red is my favorite color...I know its yours.
> 
> Suddenly she laughed, but it was a laugh that no one on the outside world could hear...if they could have it would send cold shivers down their spine.
> 
> He has such a nice big head, doesn't he, Charlie? *




OOC:  I can tell that Kai and Evac just aren't going to get along....


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 11, 2003)

OOC: bump... where is everyone?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 11, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *OOC: bump... where is everyone? *




OOC: ;p I'm waiting for everyone to get over to the rendezvous point.  I think Jemal is waiting for Krizzel to tell him what he found.  The others are waiting on Jemal.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2003)

> "Contact is proceeding to rendezvous point.... and the bch has issues"




Zeus sighed as he looked up from his task "Keep an eye on her, we may have been compromised, checking now.  Do you want backup or can you handle her yourself?" Zues continued examining the equipment.

OOC: Kriz?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 11, 2003)

"I'm on her. Proceeding to rendezvous point. I'll meet you there sir. Out..."

With that, Wraith began quickly but quietly covering ground toward the rendezvous point. He tried to follow Wolf as best he could, and made a straight line to the objective when in doubt.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 13, 2003)

*Zeus*
Actually it's Know-technology that applies, with a synergy bonus from Craft-electronic (and maybe from Know-tactics if it's a military device).  You don't find any kind of homing device on the radio (and it's actually more of a walkie talkie, a hand-held unit with a range of around ten miles).  The frequency is easy to discern from the settings (assuming they weren't altered when it fell to the ground), and you've noted it for use should you desire.  Determining when the radio was last used is difficult - when you picked it up it was switched on, with light static coming from the earpiece (background noise) but no chatter of any kind.  There's no way to tell when it last sent or received anything.  And lastly, Evac already bound the unconscious man using the guy's belt   It's holding fine at the moment - but of course he's out cold, so what would you expect. 

*Evac*
One of the men had what looks to be a submachinegun of Russian make, and the other had an M16A1.  They each had a couple of grenades - cheap looking 3rd world knock-offs - a knife or two, and little else of note beyond extra ammo, some basic survival gear, and the radio.  No goggles; no sidearms.


It's about a thirty minute further walk to the rendezvous point.  Wolf and Wraith have already started off on the way there - is everyone else going along or doing other things where you are first?  If you're taking your prisoner along, someone will have to carry him - at least until the poison wears off.  So far Snake and Blaster haven't noted anyone or anything else in the area beyond a few small animals.


----------



## perivas (Mar 13, 2003)

"No point in wasting the effort.  Let's take him to the rendevous point."  Evac methodically packs up the prisoner's weapons and checks that his bindings are truly secure before carrying him to the rendevous sight.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 14, 2003)

Evac takes the unconscious man's things, slinging the M16 across his pack, and then heaves the man onto his shoulder.  Carrying that load plus his normal gear and enormous machine gun was a feat of strength that no one else in the small squad could likely match, but it wasn't too tough on Evac.  He couldn't move quite as fast as before, but everyone else manages to make it to the  rendezvous within an hour.  (Assuming everyone else is going along with Evac here - if there's something else you wanted to do before moving on, just let me know)

Wraith and Wolf, for their part, get waylaid for about fifteen minutes when they hear some sounds of 'something' approaching and hide.  It turns out to be just a small group of three black-grey cat-sized monkeys, moving through the forest trees.  They make it to the rendezvous twenty minutes ahead of the others.  (If you're going to talk or anything before the rest arrive, we could address it through email - I'd just like to get everyone together, unless there's a strong objection)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 14, 2003)

Shadow Wolf perches in the perfect spot to keep her eyes on anything coming or going, allowing her abilities to blend her into the brush.  She doesn't move, doesn't speak, remaining eeriely still.  When the other arrive, she says nothing.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 18, 2003)

OOC: I'm beginning to wonder if this game isn't dead..


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 18, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *OOC: I'm beginning to wonder if this game isn't dead.. *



Well, I still want it to go on.  I think I'll solicit for replacement players if there's still not anything going on by the end of this week (I'll be gone friday and saturday, so I want to wait til after that).  I've already been thinking about this, but I wanted to leave a little benefit of the doubt since I've been slow a couple times myself.  Also I'd rather keep the original characters since replacements hardly make sense in the story (I suppose I'll just swap them outright and pretend they've been there all along).

Sorry Ashrem - I know you want to play here, so do I.  I'll go so far as to start everything over if that's what it takes.  Definitely I'll have an application process for any replacements, and I'll probably give them pregens to start and let them write up their own characters during the mission (to save all the character creation time).


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 18, 2003)

I continue with the others to the rendesvouses point, watching out for baddies.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 18, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> Well, I still want it to go on.  I think I'll solicit for replacement players if there's still not anything going on by the end of this week (I'll be gone friday and saturday, so I want to wait til after that).  I've already been thinking about this, but I wanted to leave a little benefit of the doubt since I've been slow a couple times myself.  Also I'd rather keep the original characters since replacements hardly make sense in the story (I suppose I'll just swap them outright and pretend they've been there all along).
> 
> Sorry Ashrem - I know you want to play here, so do I.  I'll go so far as to start everything over if that's what it takes.  Definitely I'll have an application process for any replacements, and I'll probably give them pregens to start and let them write up their own characters during the mission (to save all the character creation time). *




Krizzel

lol you need to be mean like me. If people are lax about posting and they don't have a good reason or didn't notify you ahead of time, then kick them out.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 18, 2003)

OOC:

I'm up for whatever it takes. I could even live with starting over if that's what it takes. I think too many people have taken on WAY to many games.

I'm in 6 myself, and I regret it. Unfortunatly, I like them all and I don't want to drop any of them.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 18, 2003)

or

If we start over, I could DM this game and not play.  You'll be in Metal Joe: Vietnam though.

that'll be 5 games then - I'd have to drop another game that I'm in to do that.  This DM stuff takes alot of work and time.

EDIT:

I take that back.  another game and I will implode!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 19, 2003)

OOC: Lets carry on this conversation in the OOC thread.


----------

